# Fish Gravy



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My grandmother served us walleye one time and announced she made fish gravy for the pototoes.

IT WAS THE WORSE THING I HAVE EVER EATEN IN MY ENTIRE LIFE. Still have a hard time eating walleye to this day.

I won't post the recipe, just had to see how many of you would take a look at this idea. If you have the idea....DON'T DO IT!

uke:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not taking a shot at your Grandmothers cooking abilities, but it is one of my favorite gravies. Even my daughter who does not like to eat fish loves this cream based gravy.

My mother used butter and cream with flour and the drippings from pan fried fish. My uncle would pass on pie or other desserts and have a piece of bread covered with this gravy as his dessert.

To each his own I guess, that is what makes the world go around!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Sounds like something to try for a late-night, drunken feast in the ice house next season. I love walleye, but I don't know if I could try this while sober. uke:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Ron:

Appreciate the feedback. Grandmother was a hell of cook, but even my old man who eats like a goat couldn't get this stuff down. I know she used the pan drippings and some flour, not sure about other ingredients.

Glad to hear you and your family like it. No way, no how, on my end.

Going to be curious now how many others like fish gravy.


----------

